# April get together?



## godot

I'm probably not the one to be starting this thread, as I'm 0-2 on attending RBR get togethers. Thought it might be worth getting the ball rolling anyway.

Is anyone interested in gathering for a ride some day in April? I can tour guide around Ft Collins, but my guess is that there are more Denver/Boulder riders that would rather do a route down that way, which is fine.

I also propose any one attending chips in to buy Pablo a tricycle so we have a chance of staying with him in the hills.


----------



## Pablo

I'm in. We could split the difference and meet in Longmont, which, by pure coincidence, is where I live. 

I propose that everyone pitches in to buy me a singlespeed cross bike or cool, vintage touring bike for this ride. I ride a 54cm and prefer Campy.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

Count me in, as of now. I am game for a FoCo ride, as most anywhere on the Front Range.

Just remember, I will be the big at the bottom of the hill, trying to get up to the top.


----------



## Bulldozer

I should be able to make another ride. Will beer be involved? Can we finish at Avery?


----------



## Woolbury

I'd ride. Ft Collins is a haul, but my son is up at CSU, give me a chance to visit. Still skiing every weekend, but throw some dates out, maybe I'll "crosstrain"


----------



## fitnerd

I'd definitely participate. I'm south of Denver but I'd ride north a ways to meet up with the group


----------



## BKRyan

I would be be able to participate. Anyone want to carpool? I am south of Denver as well.


----------



## godot

Longmont seems like a happy medium, Boulder is otay too.

I have a Brevet on the 18th, but other than that I'm open in April.

We could head up to Ward, or if the weather stinks we could stay low and head to Apple Valley and/or Rabbit Mtn.

Beer is a must, Pablo is buying


----------



## Chain

I'll try and make it. I'm spending more time skiing that riding, so we'll see how well I can hang. Longmont sounds like a good start.


----------



## fitnerd

Speaking of Longmont...

I did the Tour de Cure last summer and hit 50mph coming down the north side of Carter Lake after the grueling climb on the south side..lots of fun! I thought that might be an idea for our ride route?


----------



## Bulldozer

Just a note to whomever is organizing this:

Pick the route, the day and the time. Otherwise, everyone will have an opinion on where we should ride. Tell us where to be and when to be there. If people can make it, great. If not, too bad. Trust me on this.


----------



## Chain

fitnerd said:


> Speaking of Longmont...
> 
> I did the Tour de Cure last summer and hit 50mph coming down the north side of Carter Lake after the grueling climb on the south side..lots of fun! I thought that might be an idea for our ride route?


Climbing in April.... I'll need to trade my longe jersey for an OUCH one.


----------



## ahaid

I'm in. April is wide open.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

fitnerd said:


> Speaking of Longmont...
> 
> I did the Tour de Cure last summer and hit 50mph coming down the north side of Carter Lake after the grueling climb on the south side..lots of fun! I thought that might be an idea for our ride route?


50 MPH? Really? That descent never seems long enough for me to get much above 40. Maybe I'm thinking of a different descent than you are. I usually just come from the Boulder side and climb up over the dam to the boathouse and then head back.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Chain said:


> Climbing in April.... I'll need to trade my longe jersey for an OUCH one.


The Carter Lake climb is a lot shorter and easier than Lefthand IMO.


----------



## pdh777

I could also make an April date - hopefully not too early - I'll be coming up from the Springs


----------



## John Nelson

Bocephus Jones II said:


> 50 MPH? Really? That descent never seems long enough for me to get much above 40. Maybe I'm thinking of a different descent than you are. I usually just come from the Boulder side and climb up over the dam to the boathouse and then head back.


Unless there's a headwind (or strong cross wind that makes me brake), I always exceed 50 coming down the north side of Carter Lake. Instead of turning around at the north marina, continue down the north side and come back on Pole Hill Road. It only adds two or three miles to the ride and it adds a lot of variety.


----------



## godot

Start in Longmont
Saturday April 11th - 10 am

Route and meeting spot TBD.

Lefthand Brewing Co or Oskar Blues are post ride options.

Esta Bien?

I'd propose starting at 75th and Nelson (near Seagate, parking off of 75th, north of Nelson, east side of 75th there's a cul de sac)
From there we can either do a Carter Loop, or head up Left Hand, weather dependent.


----------



## Pablo

godot said:


> Start in Longmont
> Saturday April 11th - 10 am
> 
> Route and meeting spot TBD.
> 
> Lefthand Brewing Co or Oskar Blues are post ride options.
> 
> Esta Bien?
> 
> I'd propose starting at 75th and Nelson (near Seagate, parking off of 75th, north of Nelson, east side of 75th there's a cul de sac)
> From there we can either do a Carter Loop, or head up Left Hand, weather dependent.


I'm there. :23: Pass the Dales!


----------



## vetteman

I am new to this group ride thing and would love ot join you. WIll there be groups set up for different levels of riders or are you guys hammering all the way?


----------



## godot

The more the merrier. I'm not viewing this as a hammer-fest, more of a casual get together for a few miles to put names to faces. If we do Carter, the switchbacks will probably get quick but then we'll regroup at the top.


----------



## Bulldozer

godot said:


> Start in Longmont
> Saturday April 11th - 10 am
> 
> Route and meeting spot TBD.
> 
> Lefthand Brewing Co or Oskar Blues are post ride options.
> 
> Esta Bien?
> 
> I'd propose starting at 75th and Nelson (near Seagate, parking off of 75th, north of Nelson, east side of 75th there's a cul de sac)
> From there we can either do a Carter Loop, or head up Left Hand, weather dependent.


That's what I'm talkin' about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldozer

vetteman said:


> I am new to this group ride thing and would love ot join you. WIll there be groups set up for different levels of riders or are you guys hammering all the way?


The groups will naturally form. There are fast and slow people but nobody gets left behind.


----------



## Pablo

Bulldozer said:


> The groups will naturally form. There are fast and slow people but nobody gets left behind.


I might ride my fixie, so I'll be riding in the not front.


----------



## Chain

Pablo said:


> I might ride my fixie, so I'll be riding in the not front.


I'm bringing a bungee cord to hook to Pablos seatpost. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sledgehammer03

Chain said:


> I'm bringing a bungee cord to hook to Pablos seatpost. :thumbsup:


I'll bring my boy's trail-a-bike to hook to Bulldozer's seat post, then he won't have to wait so long at the top for me.

Godot, sounds liek a great plan! :thumbsup: I'll be there, and afterbeers always sound good.


----------



## Chain

Sledgehammer03 said:


> I'll bring my boy's trail-a-bike to hook to Bulldozer's seat post, then he won't have to wait so long at the top for me.
> 
> Godot, sounds liek a great plan! :thumbsup: I'll be there, and afterbeers always sound good.


If you bring a Burley or Chariot, you can sit back and drink and not even have to pedal :thumbsup:


----------



## PDex

Depending on kid's sports schedules, I'll tentatively ride. 

(Which is not the same as riding tentatively.)


----------



## Bulldozer

Chain said:


> If you bring a Burley or Chariot, you can sit back and drink and not even have to pedal :thumbsup:


I've pulled my daughter and her little buddy in a trailer before and it was harder than I'd like to admit. Doing the same for Sledge would be the end of me.


----------



## Chain

Bulldozer said:


> I've pulled my daughter and her little buddy in a trailer before and it was harder than I'd like to admit. Doing the same for Sledge would be the end of me.


But think how fun the downhill would be!  If you do it, I'll watch !


----------



## Sledgehammer03

If we were going east (no moountains) I would bring the Burley, to haul a cooler of beer. then I would have an excuse for being so far behind and we would all have cold beers at some point along the ride. 

But since that won't happen, I will just push with all my might, and leave the cold beers in the truck for post ride. I won't have an excuse for being last up the hill, but I'll get there eventually.


----------



## godot

The Carter Lake loop is 44 miles, assuming we start at 75th and Nelson in Longmont. How's that for distance?


----------



## pdh777

Sounds good to me


----------



## ahaid

I'm in. Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Bulldozer

Where is Carter Lake?


----------



## Sledgehammer03

godot said:


> The Carter Lake loop is 44 miles, assuming we start at 75th and Nelson in Longmont. How's that for distance?


44 miles sounds like a nice ride. Could you post a map my ride dot com of your thoughts/route. 

BTW, I told _her_ that I would be riding with my internet friends and got a shrug followed by "you know that Easter is the day after?" Yeah, so?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> Where is Carter Lake?


Loveland area


----------



## Pablo

Bulldozer said:


> Where is Carter Lake?


Just south and west of Loveland, in the foothills, a few miles south of Highway 34. It's not really a lake, but a reservoir full of water the Front Range stole from the Colorado River.


----------



## Bulldozer

Pablo said:


> Just south and west of Loveland, in the foothills, a few miles south of Highway 34. It's not really a lake, but a reservoir full of water the Front Range stole from the Colorado River.


Would it be a first to have a thread from one of the regional forums moved to PO???

I wasn't looking far enough north to find Carter Reservoir which, as you all know, if full of stolen water.


----------



## godot

Will the same people that are stealing the water attempt to steal our bikes if we ride this route?

If anyone is up for some hard climbing, we could head up to Pinewood Lake after descending from Carter. It's a lovely little climb.


----------



## Chain

godot said:


> Will the same people that are stealing the water attempt to steal our bikes if we ride this route?
> 
> If anyone is up for some hard climbing, we could head up to Pinewood Lake after descending from Carter. It's a lovely little climb.


As long as "Front Range" doesn't show up, the bikes will probably be fine. Never heard of "Front Range", but I hope she's cute. "Front Ranger", yes, but not Front range

Some of us get fat and slow in the winter. Hard climbing sounds....:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:

edit... let's make that fatter and slower


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Chain said:


> As long as "Front Range" doesn't show up, the bikes will probably be fine. Never heard of "Front Range", but I hope she's cute. "Front Ranger", yes, but not Front range
> 
> Some of us get fat and slow in the winter. Hard climbing sounds....:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


HTFU Chain.


----------



## paul2432

I'm hopefully in. Proposed start is about a mile from my house.

Is the Larimer County sheriff still harassing cyclists?

Paul


----------



## bubba biker

Hopefully I can make it but have to get the day off work. I think I feel an upset stomach coming on for April 11.


----------



## Bulldozer

bubba biker said:


> Hopefully I can make it but have to get the day off work. I think I feel an upset stomach coming on for April 11.


Judging by your avatar, I'd say you have more issues than an upset stomach. Your nose is a funny color...


----------



## bubba biker

Yeah and it's cold and wet too.


----------



## Pablo

paul2432 said:


> Is the Larimer County sheriff still harassing cyclists?
> 
> Paul


We'll have at least one attorney on the ride, so we can harass him, if necessary.


----------



## Pablo

Chain said:


> Some of us get fat and slow in the winter. Hard climbing sounds....:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:
> 
> edit... let's make that fatter and slower


Should I ride my 29er?


----------



## Sledgehammer03

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/longmont/926176728

Is this MMR similar to what you were thinking? This is not mine, I found it on MMR. Looks like the leg up to Pinewood lake could be optional.


----------



## Pablo

Sledgehammer03 said:


> http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/longmont/926176728
> 
> Is this MMR similar to what you were thinking? This is not mine, I found it on MMR. Looks like the leg up to Pinewood lake could be optional.


The climb up Pinewood is lovely, but shall we say, Flagstaffish.


----------



## bubba biker

Pablo said:


> We'll have at least one attorney on the ride, so we can harass him, if necessary.


Hmmm, wonder how that would pan out. 8 guys show up in the Larimer County lock up with shaved legs and tights. :idea:


----------



## godot

I don't have to ride faster than the sheriff. I just have to ride faster than the rest of you. It sounds good in theory anyway.....

I need to get off my butt and go to mapmyride. The one someone else posted is very close, the start/finish is a bit different, but that's about it.

I conveniently got sick this weekend and wasn't able to head up to Pinewood. Maybe this weekend. I'll try to go up the switchbacks on Carter at some point just for grins. I can post profiles of the climbs if people are curious.


----------



## Ride-Fly

*When is the Date??? Start Time???*

As long as it isn't the first weekend in April, I might be able to make it. It would be great to meet all of you...right before we move out of Boulder and head to Portland, OR! O/T here, but DAG GUMMIT I don't want to leave this Utopia!! Portland is a GREAT city but it is still not Boulder and the rest of Colorado!!!


----------



## Bulldozer

Ride-Fly said:


> As long as it isn't the first weekend in April, I might be able to make it. It would be great to meet all of you...right before we move out of Boulder and head to Portland, OR! O/T here, but DAG GUMMIT I don't want to leave this Utopia!! Portland is a GREAT city but it is still not Boulder and the rest of Colorado!!!


See post #18. Good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ride-Fly

*Ahhh!!! Saw the Oskar Blues but....*



Bulldozer said:


> See post #18. Good to go. :thumbsup:


missed the date and time!! I may have been thinking about my last ride that ended in Lyons (MTB ride at Heil Ranch) and drinking too many beers and still having to ride back to the car!!! Not good!!!


----------



## JohnHemlock

I am in as long as there are some truly fat and slow people there. I don't want to show up thinking there will be some other Clydes and have everyone at 4% body fat.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

JohnHemlock said:


> I am in as long as there are some truly fat and slow people there. I don't want to show up thinking there will be some other Clydes and have everyone at 4% body fat.


6'2" and 200+...big enough for you?


----------



## j-dawg

*I like the sound of this*

I'm Oh for 2 on making these rides so I'll either be there or come up with a third lame excuse 

For those coming from the Northern reaches (Larimer County), we could put a car pool together.

If people are up for more miles and not suffering up Pinewood (ugh), we could add a side trip to Masonville. Of course doing less miles and heading to a brewery sounds even better.


----------



## Bulldozer

j-dawg said:


> I'm Oh for 2 on making these rides so I'll either be there or come up with a third lame excuse
> 
> For those coming from the Northern reaches (Larimer County), we could put a car pool together.
> 
> If people are up for more miles and not suffering up Pinewood (ugh), we could add a side trip to Masonville. Of course doing less miles and heading to a brewery sounds even better.


I forget what the first two lame excuses were. Didn't you or someone in the family get sick the second time?


----------



## j-dawg

Yep. The petri dish, er day care, we send our daughter to decided we needed the latest round of the stomach virus at our house. Always a risk I suppose with little ones around.

btw, Am I thinking of someone else or are you the Cyclone fan? I thought you used to have an ISU avatar.


----------



## Bulldozer

j-dawg said:


> btw, Am I thinking of someone else or are you the Cyclone fan? I thought you used to have an ISU avatar.


That's me.


----------



## Pablo

Bump.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

I'm ready for the ride. I even HAD a 12er to share with you guys, but I drank it last Saturday.


----------



## Chain

I probably will not make it. Hopefully heading to Moab the weekend before.


----------



## Bulldozer

Chain said:


> I probably will not make it. Hopefully heading to Moab the weekend before.


Does not compute - I'm probably going to Moab the weekend after.


----------



## Chain

Bulldozer said:


> Does not compute - I'm probably going to Moab the weekend after.


Just trying to keep peace in the house.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Chain said:


> I probably will not make it. Hopefully heading to Moab the weekend before.


Boo! HTFU and come out!


----------



## godot

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## Chain

godot said:


> Why can't we all just get along?


Because ! That wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## Chain

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Boo! HTFU and come out!


Hey, I still want to get my chained lubed after the ride.


----------



## Bulldozer

Chain said:


> Just trying to keep peace in the house.


We're riding from Longmont. How long you plan on being gone???


----------



## Chain

Bulldozer said:


> We're riding from Longmont. How long you plan on being gone???


I will have had my fun the weekend before. If the weather is nice, then my wife will want to go out and ride. Wouldn't be nice to say, hey, I"m going to go ride wit the guys, when I was riding with the other guys the weekend before.

Sucks when we both like to ride.

I'll try and catch the next one during the summer.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Chain said:


> I will have had my fun the weekend before. If the weather is nice, then my wife will want to go out and ride. Wouldn't be nice to say, hey, I"m going to go ride wit the guys, when I was riding with the other guys the weekend before.
> 
> Sucks when we both like to ride.
> 
> I'll try and catch the next one during the summer.


Have you picked out a tandem yet?


----------



## Chain

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Have you picked out a tandem yet?


Co-Motion periscope 700 is what we are thinking. The Tandem shop will build us one up so we can take it for a test ride. The idea is to be able to get the kid to ride it with me and still have it fit my wife with a few adjustments. We also want the $&$ couplers so we can take it on vacation.


----------



## Bulldozer

Chain said:


> I will have had my fun the weekend before. If the weather is nice, then my wife will want to go out and ride. Wouldn't be nice to say, hey, I"m going to go ride wit the guys, when I was riding with the other guys the weekend before.
> 
> Sucks when we both like to ride.
> 
> I'll try and catch the next one during the summer.


Bring her with. Or, is she faster than you? :blush2:


----------



## Chain

Bulldozer said:


> Bring her with. Or, is she faster than you? :blush2:


Okay, I'm not sure it's safe to mix the lounge with real life.  

There have been days when she is faster than I am.  She's like the energizer bunny. One pace, but she will go on forever. On a century ride she will start at the same pace she finishes. I start strong and fade like a comet.


----------



## Bulldozer

Do we have a meeting place and time yet?


----------



## godot

Saturday April 11th - 10 am

Start in Longmont, north of Seagate - go north of Nelson on 75th Ave, take the 1st right after Nelson (no name shown on google maps), there's a cul de sac, meet there. or if you're coming from the east, turn right off of Nelson onto Disc Dr (before 75th) follow it until it ends, cul de sac is on the left. 

Route is Carter Lake


----------



## ahaid

could you post a link to a google map of the meeting place?


----------



## godot

http://tinyurl.com/caxc4o

The name of the road is actually Kennedy Dr


----------



## Bulldozer

Chain - you still out? Who am I going to draft?


----------



## godot

Dozer - I'm 6'4" and hovering around 200lbs right now. Is that okay for you to draft?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

godot said:


> Dozer - I'm 6'4" and hovering around 200lbs right now. Is that okay for you to draft?


6'2" and about the same weight. I sure hope this damned wind goes down before next weekend. I can't ride in 50mpm gusts and Carter Lake is always windy. 

<img src=http://www.eol.ucar.edu/cgi-bin/weather.cgi?site=fl&period=5-minute&units=english&plotfield=wspd>


----------



## Chain

Bulldozer said:


> Chain - you still out? Who am I going to draft?


 yea, I'm still out. I'm taking the Mtb and road bike to Moab this weekend and using up all my fun tickets on that trip.

I'd suggest getting a bungee cord and hooking it onto Pablos seat post.

I'll try and make the next one.


----------



## Bulldozer

godot and BJII need to ride side-by-side and I'm good.


----------



## Bulldozer

Chain - I'm spending a day in Fruita and doing the White Rim in two days the weekend after this ride. It can be done.


----------



## Chain

Bocephus Jones II said:


> HTFU Chain.


BJ - stick this.. 
View attachment 160583


----------



## Bulldozer

We're 10 days out - who's in?


----------



## ahaid

I am in


----------



## godot

i am in


----------



## fitnerd

Bulldozer said:


> We're 10 days out - who's in?


I'm planning on being there, likely bringing someone with me also.


----------



## Bulldozer

I should add that I'm in.


----------



## Chain

I fail.


----------



## CFBlue

why don't you guys just do the gateway ride outta boulder? theres ample parking and its closer than schlongmont.


----------



## godot

because some of us live in ft collins and longmont seemed like a happy medium


----------



## BKRyan

I am in! Anyone want to carpool from Highlands Ranch?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

I should be able to make it.


----------



## Bulldozer

BKRyan said:


> I am in! Anyone want to carpool from Highlands Ranch?


I would like to carpool. Send me a PM and we'll work something out.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

I'm in.

Bulldozer, you can draft me, but you might fall asleep, going that slow.


----------



## Bulldozer

Godot, BJII and Sledge can ride side-by-side and create a giant windscreen for everyone else until we get to the climb. Sound good?

I should add that I have no idea how fast anyone is.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> Godot, BJII and Sledge can ride side-by-side and create a giant windscreen for everyone else until we get to the climb. Sound good?
> 
> I should add that I have no idea how fast anyone is.


I haven't been riding as much as I'd like lately because of all the snow and wind. I think everyone is safe from me anyway.


----------



## Pablo

Should I ride my fixie or my roadie?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> Should I ride my fixie or my roadie?


I suggest you ride a Big Wheel.


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I suggest you ride a Big Wheel.


Is that c()de for my Qring 29er?


----------



## pdh777

I am still in - weather providing


----------



## ahaid

This wind *blows*!

I'm only getting spinner time lately so I'll be pulling up the rear on the way up to Carter.


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I suggest you ride a Big Wheel.


Don't tempt me, I have access to some. http://www.urbanassaultride.blogspot.com/


----------



## moneyman

Is it OK if a guy from Wyoming joins in? I've got it on my calendar.


----------



## Pablo

moneyman said:


> Is it OK if a guy from Wyoming joins in? I've got it on my calendar.


Wyoming? You'll kill it in the wind.


----------



## bubba biker

moneyman said:


> Is it OK if a guy from Wyoming joins in? I've got it on my calendar.


I thought Longmont was in Wyoming.
Unfortunately for me I am not going to be able to make it. :cryin: Sounds like it will be a great get together. Hope you have awesome weather and looking forward to the post ride report.


----------



## Bulldozer

Weather forecast is decent. Mid-50's with scattered rain. Where are we going post-ride?


----------



## BKRyan

Bulldozer said:


> Weather forecast is decent. Mid-50's with scattered rain. Where are we going post-ride?


Does the weather forecast say anything about wind?


----------



## Bulldozer

The forecast for wind looks good too.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> The forecast for wind looks good too.


guess we better HTFU then. :cryin:


----------



## Bulldozer

Bocephus Jones II said:


> guess we better HTFU then. :cryin:


I meant that as a positive. The forecast calls for light winds.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> I meant that as a positive. The forecast calls for light winds.


I see...winds are usually the part of any Carter Lake ride if you start late enough--figured you meant heavy winds. 

//off to ride...upper 60s and no wind today.


----------



## moneyman

Pablo said:


> Wyoming? You'll kill it in the wind.


WInd? What wind?


----------



## Bulldozer

Where are we going post-ride?


----------



## godot

sorry, crazy busy

we could head to oskar blues in lyons, but that would take the southern folk a little further from home
there's the tap house on main st
there's a buffalo wild wings near the start

i'm open to ideas


----------



## Bulldozer

Didn't Oskar Blues move to Longmont? Or, is that just the brewery? What about the Left Hand Brewery?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> Didn't Oskar Blues move to Longmont? Or, is that just the brewery? What about the Left Hand Brewery?


Either of those sound OK...I think I'll be driving to the start location anyway.


----------



## godot

Oskar is still up in Lyons

I don't know if Lefthand has food.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

godot said:


> Oskar is still up in Lyons
> 
> I don't know if Lefthand has food.


If the start location is where I think it is then we're about as close to Boulder as we are Lyons. There are plenty of options in Boulder (ie Mountain Sun, Boulder Brewery). Isn't there also a bar/restaurant at Airport and Nelson in that little strip mall? Hunter's or something like that?


----------



## Sledgehammer03

Oskar Blues has their big brewery in Longmont, they also have a joint called the Tasty Weasel at the corner of Sunset and Pike.

Anywhere is good, cheaper is better.


----------



## Bulldozer

Beer and food are about my only requirements.


----------



## godot

Hi all

Looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow at 10am. 

I'll be driving down from Ft Collins, if anyone wants to carpool, let me know. Probably meet at the park and ride at 392 (Windsor exit) and I25 at 9am. PM me if interested. I can have technology for 3 more people and their stuff.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> Beer and food are about my only requirements.


We'll figure it out that day I guess. Is there parking available at the start location or are people planning to park at the Storage Tek parking lot?

//I'll be wearing my Lounge Kit and riding a 62cm b/w Colnago Master XL.


----------



## godot

I was thinking of just parking in the cul-de-sac that is straight east when you turn off of 75th. I'll try to get there by 8:45.

I'm on an orange/yellow Orbea and will be wearing bibs and a jersey.

I was going swing by that place that someone else mentioned that's at Hover and Airport to see what the menu/prices look like. Otherwise Buffalo Wild Wings is probably easiest/closest. I have no problem changing the food/beer plan post ride.


----------



## ahaid

I can't wait to see the lounge kit in person. On Google it looks like there's plenty of parking in the cul-de-sac. Godot, is this the right spot?


----------



## godot

That's the spot. I drive a light green subaru outback.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Shot of the road you turn off 75th to get to the culdesac (not mapped at street view, but you can see it in the overhead in the bottom right)...there's an old house/school there. If there is no parking in the culdesac then just park at Storage Tek and ride over.


----------



## godot

BTW - the house is gone. Burnt down a while back.

There is a fence up, but no house.

Should be plenty of parking in the cul-de-sac, there's no business or anything other that open fields there.


----------



## moneyman

Seriously, I will be there. I have a yellow Trek and Wyoming plates on either a white Toyota Avalon or a black Ford PU. I can't wait to ride without wind!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

moneyman said:


> Seriously, I will be there. I have a yellow Trek and Wyoming plates on either a white Toyota Avalon or a black Ford PU. I can't wait to ride without wind!


Cool...finally going to get to meet the fabled Moneyman!


----------



## ahaid

I woke up with a serious head cold this morning so I hafta back out. Sorry guys, have fun!


----------



## godot

Thanks everyone, great ride. Really nice to meet everyone.

Sorry you missed out Ahaid, hope you feel better.

I'll get pix up as soon as I figure out how to do that stuff.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

godot said:


> Thanks everyone, great ride. Really nice to meet everyone.
> 
> Sorry you missed out Ahaid, hope you feel better.
> 
> I'll get pix up as soon as I figure out how to do that stuff.


yup...that was fun. let's do it again this summer.


----------



## Bulldozer

We need a nice, warm, sunny day for just one of these RBR rides.


----------



## godot

Bulldozer said:


> We need a nice, warm, sunny day for just one of these RBR rides.


denied


----------



## pdh777

Sorry I missed it - it was snowing down here in the springs at 7:30 AM. Didn't want to deal with the weather.

Will catch the next one,


Regards,

.Phil


----------



## Bulldozer

We fail.


----------



## fitnerd

Thanks to "Go Dot" for giving me an excuse to come up there. Had a great time riding with you guys! Looking forward to the next one already.


----------



## SenorBlanco

godot said:


> Thanks everyone, great ride. Really nice to meet everyone.


I tried to catch you guys near Carter Lake, but must have missed timed it. Never saw any bigger group, hopefully can make the next one.

Spent too much time getting the new bike ride ready and missed the start.


----------



## Crockett27

*Thanks to all !*

Thanks for the great ride, good company, and offers of beer!

Sorry I had to leave early - familial obligations were calling ... 

Let's go again soon.

Jay


----------



## Pablo

Super props to Godot for the organization and B.D. for the Dale's. Hopefully, you guys didn't mind waiting for me after the downhill.


----------



## godot

*Group Picture*

Here's the gang from the ride.

Left to right - Fitnerd, BKRyan, Crockett27, Buldozer, Moneyman, Sledgehammer (provider of beverages, thank you very much), Pablo, BoJo2


----------



## ahaid

I'm bummed I missed it. I'll definitely catch the next ride. What were the stats? How far, how fast?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

ahaid said:


> I'm bummed I missed it. I'll definitely catch the next ride. What were the stats? How far, how fast?


Bulldozer posted the route to FB--about 42 miles. Cold, but no wind. Average wasn't super fast...something like 17mph. 

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/longmont/693123963027391884

//Pablo gets extra props for riding it on a fixed...
///Thanks to SH for the Dale's


----------



## Bulldozer

ahaid said:


> I'm bummed I missed it. I'll definitely catch the next ride. What were the stats? How far, how fast?


It was a delicate balance between riding fast enough to generate heat but not so fast that it made it colder. It wasn't all that cold but I didn't bring anything for my feet and I was pretty cold by the time we headed back.

Great ride.


----------



## Bulldozer

I had to wiki Waiting for Godot.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> I had to wiki Waiting for Godot.


still waiting....


----------



## moneyman

That was a lot of fun. THanks. Godot, for organizing the thing. Maybe we could do one on this side of the border - Laramie to Medicine Bow Peak / back is about 80 miles, great climbs, great scenery, exciting downhills, and little traffic. That wind, though ...


----------



## Bulldozer

Bocephus Jones II said:


> still waiting....


Yeah - still waiting for it to make more sense than Go Dot.


----------



## BKRyan

Great ride everybody! It was great getting to meet you and being able to put faces with names. 

Hey Go dot, did any of the other pictures turn out?


----------



## Chain

Hopefully I'll make the next one. 

A ride would have been a lot more fun than a funeral.


----------



## Woolbury

A combination of juggling too many balls and poor planning got me to the start too late to catch the group, but I did get to ride the route and meet most of you afterwards. Even got one of SH's beers, so I'll chalk it up as a succesful outing. Nice quiet roads up there, lots of cyclists out, enjoyed getting introduced to some new terrain. Count me in on next one!


----------



## Sledgehammer03

I posted a bit of a write up on Comutting and Ride Reports
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=169335

Hoping GoDot will post a few more of his pics there.

Thanks for waiting at the intersections for me to get up the hills, and thank to godot for waiting and giving me the final pull home.

Great ride, can't wait for a warm sunny 1, i know FAIL


----------

